# What Screws to Use. Part 2



## karie (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello again everyone, 
I have another screwy question.
I'm about to assemble a media cabinet box that will be then built into a closet. 
Made from 3/4" birch veneer plywood. 
(approx. 36w x 56h x 24d) 
I will use Titebond glue and Spax screws. 
But what size screws should i use to assemble? I've read so many different opinions.

I think these seem to be what i need: 
Spax 8×1-1/2" flat-head partial thread multi-material screw

http://m.homedepot.com/p/SPAX-8-x-1-1-2-in-T-Star-Drive-Flat-Head-Partial-Thread-Yellow-Zinc-Coated-Multi-Material-Screw-197-per-Box-4191020400406/202040968

Any thoughts? 
Partial or full thread? 
(I believe partial threads are preferred for this use but they don't seem to be available everywhere.)

Also how far apart should the screws be?

Thank you for adding to my continuing education.
karie


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Those screws will work fine, though you don't really need the YZ version (won't hurt, but may be paying extra for it). On a 24" deep cabinet, I would probably use 3 on each shelf. put them back a little from the edge so you don't get a split, and try to center them fairly well across the thickness for the same reason.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I recently bought a big set of "GOLD STAR MULTIPURPOSE STAR DRIVE SCREWS" from this obscure site:

http://www.screwsolutions.com/

They're great and pretty cheap, shipped free with my quantity too. The self drilling point and reaming shank are perfect for my use. They have the partial thread that works well for not separating two panels while driving in the screw.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Some of the answers to your questions may depend upon the joints you are using (dado/groove, rabbet, butt?). For dado joints for example, since you are using glue, you may not need any screws unless you do not have a way to clamp the joint.

While partial thread will insure that 2 pieces are pulled together snuggly, for 3/4" boards that won't make much difference. Since you are using glue, 1 1/2" long should be long enough. The number of screws needed depends upon the joint and the expected load.

Also, this may be obvious but even though the description of that screw you provided a link for says no pre-drilling is required you should pre-drill to avoid splitting and it make it easier to make sure that screw actually goes where you want it. I also think of the SPAX screws more as construction grade screws though I have used them for interior projects as well. For something a little nicer , though not much, I typically lean towards the Pro Crafter wood screws I can get at my local Lowes ( I could not find them on their website) but the SPAX screws will work fine. Neither the SPAX or the Pro Crafter has a head that I would want visible on a finished piece.


----------



## karie (Feb 4, 2016)

The YZ version was the only option available at my hd. And i was wondering about pre-drilling even though they say not necessary. Better safe than sorry on that one. I feel better about going forward now. Thank you all for your advice!
karie


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

If you are not trying to build a show piece, you ought to consider building it with pocket hole screws. There is no need for dadoes and the assembly is very fast.


----------

